# Looking for someone to share the oars....



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm a retired 63 year old guy with a driftboat, anyone who has rowed before interested in sharing the oars on the AuSable below Mio? I'm flexible on the day although I would like a couple day notice to make plans.


----------



## rad22 (Mar 26, 2018)

jampg said:


> I'm a retired 63 year old guy with a driftboat, anyone who has rowed before interested in sharing the oars on the AuSable below Mio? I'm flexible on the day although I would like a couple day notice to make plans.


I would be interested. But I have never rowed before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepJeff (Jun 15, 2015)

If you plan to go again PM me and we can talk. I'm a 62 year old fat guy but I love to trout fish and have rowed at least 1000 miles in my life. And I can handle a net


----------



## stonefly (Feb 19, 2008)

jampg said:


> I'm a retired 63 year old guy with a driftboat, anyone who has rowed before interested in sharing the oars on the AuSable below Mio? I'm flexible on the day although I would like a couple day notice to make plans.


 My name is Mike.. i used to own a driftboat myself and did this float many times .. from mio to cummings and down to 4001 bridge also.. could row with you if you would like..pm my account here to make plans.. stonefly


----------

